# JOAD bow and equipment suggestions



## George K (Apr 6, 2007)

My son has shot JOAD for one year. We have been using a club bow. His interest is stong enough to consider buying equipment. He is 12 years old. Any advise regarding equipment not just a bow will be welcomed. also if there is any books or videos we could buy to help his shooting form. What are your thoughts on used equipment?
Thanks
George K


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

almost all my top kids (two of whom were medalists at the indoor and outdoor nationals) use used equipment. Buy a good riser and get decent used wood glass limbs. most of the good machined risers will be fine-. the cheaper samick or WW wood limbs are fine since 50M is the longest distance he will need to shoot for the next couple years. Cartel Triple arrows or navigators are great indoors or out and plenty durable and light.


----------



## George K (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks, Jim
If you have a few minutes any recommedations on which riser and limbs as well as the best type of finger tab, rest, and sights will be helpful for me. He is shooting 25# limbs should he go up or stay with that.
Regards
George


Any other opinions will also be welcome just trying to learn


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

George K said:


> Thanks, Jim
> If you have a few minutes any recommedations on which riser and limbs as well as the best type of finger tab, rest, and sights will be helpful for me. He is shooting 25# limbs should he go up or stay with that.
> Regards
> George
> ...


I'm not Jim, but I'm confident he will correct me if I give you poor advice (plus a slew of others).

I would consider sticking with those limbs for now since the indoor season is pretty much upon us. Depending on his draw length and the actual force he is getting with those limbs at his DL you might consider getting a second set of limbs that are a little heavier around January so he can maybe start doing some training exercises with them to strengthen up for the outdoor season. You don't want to put him into limbs that are too heavy for him and sacrifice form.

That gives you some time to watch the classifieds in this section and get a good deal on some used limbs.

What is his DL btw?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*In person advice*



George K said:


> My son has shot JOAD for one year. We have been using a club bow. His interest is stong enough to consider buying equipment. He is 12 years old. Any advise regarding equipment not just a bow will be welcomed. also if there is any books or videos we could buy to help his shooting form. What are your thoughts on used equipment?
> Thanks
> George K


George,
My experience suggests that:
Ideally, your son would be coached by a certified Level 3 Coach or an experienced Level 2 Instructor each of whom has Best method education.
They would be able to "size up" the whole package.
There is no such thing as a typical 12 year old.
My advice is to not delay, equipment seems takes a long time to gather up and tuning can take a long time also.
Bigger is not better.
I have seen many a JOAD receive equipment they are to "grow into" and soon they are gone due to a lack of success. 
This happens a lot with people buying used equipment and people buying whatever the shop has on the shelf.
Good tune is essential, dont be afraid to admit mistake with limbs and arrows and do what it takes to fix.
Finally, expect to go backwards for a while, it takes time to become comfortable with new equipment and tune it.
Its not easy, if it was, everyone would do it.


----------



## Jymbeau (Jan 19, 2006)

*Used Riser*

You might want to look at k1archery.com. Fred has a used Samick riser for 300.00. I have one and really like the bow and that's a great price.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> George,
> My experience suggests that:
> Ideally, your son would be coached by a certified Level 3 Coach or an experienced Level 2 Instructor each of whom has Best method education.
> They would be able to "size up" the whole package.
> ...



clearly used stuff has to fit but with risers-weight is the main issue and most 12 year olds can handle the elan or avalon or similar risers that are on the used market. Bob is correct-proper advice from a qualified coach is very important.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> clearly used stuff has to fit but with risers-weight is the main issue and most 12 year olds can handle the elan or avalon or similar risers that are on the used market. Bob is correct-proper advice from a qualified coach is very important.


Here is another angle, 
Almost always I see the JOAD come to the level 3+ coach for lessons with equipment in hand and a big smile. 
The coach smiles back and off they go.
The parent asks at the end of the session, how did it go and the coach says fine. 
Eventually there the coach mentions something such as the JOAD is having a hard time holding the string because of the poundage, or the release is a little sloppy because the poundage is too light, or the posture is over compensating for the weight of the riser or ... but the coach tries to work with the equipment because the coach knows that equipment doesn’t come cheap.
As the coach and the parent chat and the coach mentions, I wish you would have asked me before you purchased the equipment.
The parent says yeah, I wish we had before we spend $$$ for equipment that does not fit with your coaching plan for the JOAD.

As mentioned before, its tragic when the youth give up because the equipment made shooting success difficult.
Its just as bad to have JOAD that quits because of a lack of improvement because of a lack of quality coaching even though they have decent equipment.
Coaching is key, that why people are willing to travel hundreds of miles for good coaching.


----------



## fitacoach (May 4, 2007)

George,

Bob is spot on with what he says. 

There is one other thing that can ease the transition to stronger limbs: SPTs. The Specific Physical Training exercises introduced by Kisik Lee uses the bow itself to train and strengthen archery muscles. If you want to develop muscles to handle a higher poundage, after getting used to doing the exercises with your current bow, you simply add a light stretch band to the bow to increase its draw weight for the exercise or training. 

This way, the strengthconditioning can happen while you are waiting for the new limbs to come in, yet shoot the existing bow indoors. As archery muscles get stronger from exercise, the same shooting weight bow gets easier to draw, hold, and control and allows for better form development during the strength training. At the end, transitioning to heavier weight limbs will be easier and closer to seamless. 

I would suggest contacting a coach that has been trained in SPT training for guidance and ot develop a training plan.


10's,

Larry Sullivan

Chair, NAA Coaches Development Comittee
East Region High Performance Coach Coordinator


----------



## George K (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks all for your advice
George K


----------



## xcreek (Aug 31, 2007)

*form video and bpw*

a good film for form is the PSE holding steady video and the samick agullia is a good joad bow


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*GOOD Advice*



Serious Fun said:


> Here is another angle,
> Almost always I see the JOAD come to the level 3+ coach for lessons with equipment in hand and a big smile.
> The coach smiles back and off they go.
> The parent asks at the end of the session, how did it go and the coach says fine.
> ...


 Amen bother Bob.


----------



## utahhotshot (Nov 18, 2004)

Ruth Rowe has put together some excellent DVDs and books for beginners and more advanced shooters. Her website is: 
http://www.qproductsarchery.com/


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

utahhotshot said:


> Ruth Rowe has put together some excellent DVDs and books for beginners and more advanced shooters. Her website is:
> http://www.qproductsarchery.com/


Ruth Rowe's book and others are available from www.usarchery.org
http://stores.xpapparel.com/usaarch...4_336&osCsid=02f32472fed3ff5cae19728e7a087e70


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

i agree with what they are saying about equipment ,i help out with the local joad program ,& see alot of equipment that comes in & dont fit the kids ,to long of draw too short ,poundage to heavy ,i hope to be a cetified level 2 instructor in dec ,i love helping my kids & other kids as well ,i whish they would of had that program when i was a kid its awsome ! i would like to thank everyone involved in the joad ,the coaches & the archery shops that sponsor them !


----------

